# Selling a bunch of different lures.



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey guys just wanted to post this here. I have a bunch different flat fish, rapala's and mepps lures if you are intrested let me know (801) 857-4022.


----------



## Georgeforuofu (Sep 19, 2011)

how much ya thinkin?


----------

